# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Structural pipe sizing question: orchard enclosure with mesh netting

## TeeBeeOZ

Hi everyone, not sure if this is the right sub-forum to ask in. I need to build an enclosure over my orchard, to cover with wire netting to keep the cockies and possums out. 
I'd like to build it from structural gal pipe and fittings, in the way used for tennis courts/scaffolding/chain-link fencing. Then I'd cover it throughout with galvanised chicken wire. (See attached photos for examples I've found)  
I have no idea what inner and outer dimension pipe to use, or what spans to use. They vary considerably, especially in price, and without engineering knowledge I don't want to under do it and pose a risk. I do not want to use timber, as I'm in a high bushfire area and while steel will buckle with heat, it resists ember attack for longer than timber.  
Area to be covered is approx *13m long x 7m wide x 2.4m high*. A couple of gates will be added, and I can concrete in all the posts.  
Does anyone know a way to size for estimated loading? Or am I overthinking it, and the smallest gauge pipe and fittings will be safe (as long as I keep spans down to e.g. 2.4m?)   
Thanks in advance.

----------

